# Lightbridge Corporation (LTBR)



## prex (Aug 27, 2017)

I am of the opinion that there is a good chance that LTBR will make a nice run in the coming weeks/months. There are in particular two thing to watch out for:

1) Approval of a grant from the Department of Energy (decision expected in June 2019)

2) Energy Contract with a major electric company that will be using LTBR's metallic rods

Below are some very interesting statements from the Q1 2019 Lightbridge Corp Earnings Call - May 10, 2019
https://finance.yahoo.com/news/edited-transcript-ltbr-earnings-conference-221038254.html

"As we have discussed previously, we submitted a new grant application to the U.S. Department of Energy in late January 2019 and we expect to hear back later this quarter. Our business is not dependent on these grants however if a DOE Grant is awarded, it will help accelerate our project timelines through the Enfission JV with Framatome.
Just last month, the gateway for accelerated innovation in nuclear or GAIN initiative of the U.S. department of energy, office of nuclear energy announced that Framatome, Inc. had been awarded a nuclear energy voucher to help accelerate licensing of the Lightbridge Fuel design. *This GAIN nuclear energy voucher further validates DOEs support for our technology which bodes well for future opportunities.* DOE established gain to provide the nuclear community with technical, regulatory, and financial support to advance innovative nuclear technologies toward commercialization.
While our focus is on developing fuel for large Western pressurized water reactors Andrey mentioned the 17x17 reactors, *we're also seeing increased interest in Lightbridge Fuel for other types of reactors. We expect to have upcoming news on this subject.*"

“We're working on potential new membership, overseas membership, I think very significant relating to the Nuclear Utility Fuel Advisory Board. *And we're expecting what could be fairly near-term news relating to an additional kind of reactor and interest in our fuel and how we think that might also help with the Department of Energy.*”

“Well, as we mentioned, we are moving forward expeditiously with discussions to finalize this first utility agreement. It is going well. While I realize investors are anxious for the details, we are limited by strict confidentiality obligations as to what we can disclose right now. *But what I can say is that we are following an established process that we expect will result in this lead test rod contract with a major U.S. nuclear utility this year. We expect this will be the most significant milestone our company has yet reached.* And we will communicate the details as soon as we are able to do so under the confidentiality or operating under. Unfortunately, that is all we can say right now.”

"In February, as discussed on our last call, I was grateful to have had the opportunity to *meet with President Trump* and discuss Lightbridge Fuel and how the U.S. nuclear power industry helps bring the strongest nonproliferation, safety and security standards to global markets.
*We also discussed the strength of nuclear suppliers from across the U.S. industry and how these strengths contribute to the domestic industrial base that is vital to American companies competing and winning overseas.*"


----------



## prex (Aug 27, 2017)

*NuScale Power and Enfission Sign MOU to Explore Use of Next Generation Nuclear Fuel Technology
Agreement could spur new improvements in core design, performance, and levelized electricity cost of NuScale’s small modular reactor*
May 15, 2019 08:00 ET | Source: Lightbridge Corporation
https://www.globenewswire.com/news-...-Next-Generation-Nuclear-Fuel-Technology.html


----------



## prex (Aug 27, 2017)

*Enfission Announces Addition of EDF Energy to its Nuclear Utility Fuel Advisory Board*
May 20, 2019 08:55 ET | Source: Lightbridge Corporation
RESTON, Va., May 20, 2019 (GLOBE NEWSWIRE) -- Enfission LLC, a joint venture of Lightbridge Corporation (NASDAQ: LTBR) and Framatome, today announced that EDF Energy, a subsidiary of Électricité de France S.A. (EDF Group), the largest owner and operator of nuclear power plants around the world, has joined its Nuclear Fuel Advisory Board (NUFAB). Roger Float, Nuclear Fuel Strategy & Commercial Manager, will represent EDF Energy. EDF Energy is a diversified energy company in the United Kingdom, including a portfolio of nuclear power stations plus new reactors under construction.

NUFAB was formed in 2011 comprising senior fuel managers from leading electric utilities that account for approximately 50% of the installed nuclear capacity in the U.S. With the addition of EDF Energy, NUFAB now includes leading commercial nuclear operators both in the U.S. and internationally.

http://www.globenewswire.com/news-r...-its-Nuclear-Utility-Fuel-Advisory-Board.html


----------



## prex (Aug 27, 2017)

On May 23, 2019, Lightbridge Corporation (the “Company”) received notice from the U.S. Department of Energy (DOE) that the Company’s 2019 grant application to DOE was not approved. A copy of the notice is furnished as Exhibit 99.1 to this report.

https://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/1084554/000147793219003129/ltbr_ex991.htm

The only good part is that Lightbridge is eligible to resubmit their application for future quarterly submittals. Hopefully they will get the grants after reapplication once they have signed the contract with a major electric company that will be using LTBR's metallic rods.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

It fell 27% in a single day and is a penny stock again.

1 year return: -23.1%
2 year return: -32% CAGR
5 year return: -41% CAGR

I'm on board with stock picking efforts, but wouldn't it make more sense to pick one that has a chance of going up?


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

james4beach said:


> It fell 27% in a single day and is a penny stock again.
> 
> 1 year return: -23.1%
> 2 year return: -32% CAGR
> ...


I think prex is just a pumper. If you read his post history, it's all penny stock pumping.


----------



## prex (Aug 27, 2017)

We will have to wait and see when they will actually achieve the "major near-term milestones". Hopefully sooner than later...

Aug 7, 2019
*Lightbridge Reports Financial Results for the Second Quarter of 2019 and Provides Business Update on Enfission and Other Developments*
http://ir.ltbridge.com/news-release...reports-financial-results-second-quarter-2019

Seth Grae, President & Chief Executive Officer of Lightbridge Corporation, commented, “We continue to work towards major near-term milestones, including production of commercial-length fuel rods with surrogate materials, as well as a contract with a major US nuclear utility for a Lead Test Rod program. While this commercial contract with a utility is taking longer than expected, we continue to advance the process and solidify our collaboration goals."

“We are also gaining attention at the strategic level. In May, we announced that we entered into a Memorandum of Understanding with NuScale Power, which is developing the country’s first small modular reactor, to develop research and testing programs in order to explore the application of our nuclear fuel technology, which is well suited for NuScale’s natural circulation design. Our advanced fuel design is expected to increase core performance, extend core life, reduce refueling outages and offer reduced levelized cost of electricity. We look forward to finalizing a definitive agreement with NuScale Power and contributing to optimizing their advanced nuclear reactor design.”


----------



## prex (Aug 27, 2017)

With each day that passes by we are getting closer to achieving some of the near term milestones which have the potential of moving the share price significantly higher. Maybe days, weeks or a few more months...

Below is a twitter link that takes you to a tweet:
"Jeff Whitt, Director of Government Services at @Framatome, discusses the future of the nuclear fuel industry at the #Ready4Nuclear conference held on August 28th & 29th."
https://twitter.com/LightbridgeCorp/status/1167088424710545410

Lightbridge is named in the slide. More importantly, the "twisted rod prototype" is pictured in the slide. It is already a strong endorsement that Lightbridge is specifically mentioned by Framatome.


----------



## prex (Aug 27, 2017)

Investor Presentation July 25, 2019
http://ir.ltbridge.com/static-files/c3af4edd-924b-4103-845f-5c5284754b01

Near-term milestones:
-*2019*: Demonstrate fabrication of full length co-extruded rod using surrogate materials
-*2019*: Enter into Lead Test Rod agreement with U.S. electric utility 
-2020: Manufacture fuel samples & begin irradiation testing in research reactor
-2021: Start Lead Test Rod operation in a U.S. commercial reactor


----------



## prex (Aug 27, 2017)

*Enfission and Lightbridge Announce Successful Demonstration of Patented Manufacturing Process and Fabrication of Lightbridge Fuel™ Surrogate Rods for a NuScale Small Modular Reactor*
September 23, 2019 08:30 ET | Source: Lightbridge Corporation
http://www.globenewswire.com/news-r...Rods-for-a-NuScale-Small-Modular-Reactor.html


----------



## prex (Aug 27, 2017)

The wait continues for the next milestone, the agreement to enter into Lead Test Rod agreement with U.S. electric utility. Based on previous information by the CEO this contract will include future payments. I am still confident that we will move well above $1 once the contract with the utility is finalized.

Enfission and Lightbridge Provide Additional Updates Following Successful Demonstration of High-Temperature Coextrusion Process
September 27, 2019
http://www.globenewswire.com/news-r...-of-High-Temperature-Coextrusion-Process.html


----------



## prex (Aug 27, 2017)

Nice news today but not the one I have been waiting for. But I assume we are getting closer every day finalizing the long awaited contract with the utility... 

*Lightbridge Receives Notification of Patent Grant from the Korean Intellectual Property Office*
GlobeNewswire•October 3, 2019
http://ir.ltbridge.com/news-release...dge-receives-notification-patent-grant-korean


----------



## prex (Aug 27, 2017)

Yesterday I sold my position as LTBR recently announced a reverse stock split. As my entry point was just below $0.60 I managed to sell with a small profit. However, I could have sold above $1 early on. I suppose I got to greedy. Maybe better luck next time.

I will keep LTBR on my radar and check how it will do after the reverse stock split.


----------



## prex (Aug 27, 2017)

Congressional Testimony Highlighting Benefits of New Lightbridge Nuclear Fuel Technology
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MllFmNDxMJQ

At the March 3, 2020 House Committee Energy and Commerce hearing on advanced nuclear’s role in a decarbonized future, Jeff Merrifield of US Nuclear Infrastructure Council notes the benefits of new Lightbridge nuclear fuel technology for both existing and new reactor designs.

The Congressional Hearing was on "Building a 100 Percent Clean Economy: Advanced Nuclear Technology's Role in a Decarbonized Future.


----------



## prex (Aug 27, 2017)

At the current price and a *market cap below $8 Million* this company has lots potential imo even despite Corona.

Edited Transcript of LTBR earnings conference call or presentation 18-Mar-20
https://finance.yahoo.com/news/edited-transcript-ltbr-earnings-conference-055242288.html

Here are some notable excerpts.

• We ended fiscal year 2019 on a high note, poised to enter a new phase of our company's development with our first funding award from the U.S. Department of Energy, DOE, a voucher from DOE's Gateway for Accelerated Innovation in Nuclear or GAIN program to support development of Lightbridge Fuel in collaboration with Idaho National Laboratory. … We believe that demonstrating excellent performance under the GAIN voucher will be helpful for our future grant applications.
• *Based on our contract with Idaho National Laboratory and others, at this time, we do not foresee issues relating to COVID-19, coronavirus slowing or postponing the work relating to the GAIN voucher.* Facilities at Idaho National Lab are spread out over about 900 square miles. So it's a relatively easy place for people to stay apart. People who need to work on computers and offices, we hope, can work at home.
• *Everyone in our company can work from home, and we are prioritizing everyone's safety.*
• *We believe the timing couldn't be better for Lightbridge to benefit from this historic bipartisan support for nuclear energy from the federal government.*
• *Our balance sheet remains strong with a working capital surplus at December 31, 2019, of $18.1 million. … We are reducing our overhead spend for 2020. … Cash used in our operating activities for the year ended December 31, 2019, was approximately $6.7 million.*
• (consulting project with a nuclear regulatory authority overseas that will bring in some revenue) This seems to be moving forward. We're waiting for the overseas authorities to start work with us.
• In the last several weeks, we've been working with the Idaho National Lab on the contract for the GAIN voucher work. And we expect to complete the contract and to begin work on the project in the coming weeks.
• In parallel with our efforts under the GAIN voucher, we expect to separately contract with INL and others for the HALEU material and fabrication of the sample coupons for the experiment.


----------



## prex (Aug 27, 2017)

I am hoping for another 100% gain in the next week. Market cap of LTBR is still well below cash.

News 23 April 2020
“*We look forward to commencing on our important work under the GAIN voucher at Idaho National Laboratory in the coming days* and toward the enactment of the policies in the NFWG report. The timing couldn’t be better for Lightbridge to leverage its technology to advance these historic federal government initiatives,” concluded Mr. Grae. 








Lightbridge Comments on Historic Nuclear Fuel Working Group Report







www.ltbridge.com


----------



## prex (Aug 27, 2017)

Closed at $4.50 today. Market cap is still below cash. I am hoping for a day with 1 million shares traded soon. That should boost the share price...

Bottom line is that now you have DOE, DOD, The White House and both sides of both houses behind the grand nuclear energy plan. Plus LTBR has the support of 4 of the largest US nuclear utilities.


----------



## prex (Aug 27, 2017)

LTBR is on a nice run. Closed above $8 today.


----------

